# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Langdurig opgezette lymfeklieren in hals (langer dan een maand)

## Tiamat

Hallo iedereen,


Ik ben een man van 24 jaar en ik heb nu al bijna 2 maanden last van opgezette lymfeklieren in mijn hals (links een grote).
De diagnose was een keelontsteking en hiervoor heb ik ontstekingsremmers genomen. De klieren nemen echter niet af, zelfs niet na een 2e kuur met ontstekingsremmers. Ik heb in november voor de eerste keer bloed laten afnemen en ook laten testen op Hiv, de test kwam negatief terug en voor de rest was ook alles in orde. Niks aan de hand dus? 
Ik voelde mij echter nog steeds niet op mijn gemak en toen werd er een echo genomen van mijn hals. De klier links in mijn hals was ongeveer 1.2cm groot, maar op de echo was niets kwaadaardigs te zien. Dan nog maar eens bloedonderzoek op witte bloedlichamen. Op deze test was alweer niets abnormaals te zien. De klieren bleven opgezet en vorige week heb ik voor de 2e maal laten testen op hiv en alweer was de uitslag negatief. Er zou dus niets aan de hand mogen zijn. Maar de klieren blijven opgezet zonder dat ik ziek ben en ik blijf mij hierbij ongemakkelijk voelen en ik zou graag terug gerust kunnen verder leven. Misschien zit het in mijn hoofd maar ben toch niet gerust.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Soraya21

Hallo Tiamat,

het is een tijdje geleden zie ik dat je dit heb gepost. Ik wou zeggen dat ik al 3 maanden last heb van onstoken lymfeklieren in mijn hals. ik heb precies de zelfde klachten die je ook hebt. ik ben wel 8 x naar de huisarts geweest door de klachten die ik heb. Het is best vervelend. Ik heb laatst bloed geprikt dus nu afwachtende wat er uit komt. Je kant beste alles negeren en bezig blijven :Smile: 

Ik weet ook eigenlijk niet..


1 ding is zeker het is supppeer vervelend

----------


## christel1

Hebben jullie je alle 2 al eens laten testen op klierkoorts ? Want dat geeft vergrote klieren in de hals, vermoeidheid, leverklachten, vergrote milt, dus toch eens eventjes verder zoeken, hopelijk gaat het ondertussen al wat beter

----------

